# Exhaust leak help please



## Lemanster (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello all, new here and new to Pontiacs. I have a 1970 LeMans, just switched out the 2-barrel for a Carter AFB and stock manifold from (I believe) a 1966. I fired it up and heard an exhaust leak, traced it to the 2 small holes above the exhaust re-circulation port on the intake. One of them appears to have some sort of plug but the other is nice and black and spitting out exhaust. What are these for, and how do I plug them to get rid of the leak? Thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

That was the OE choke pipe tub used to bring hot air up to the carb/choke.
There is a horseshoe shaped tube within the exhaust crossover/runner that is likely damages and now leaking.
Since you are no longer using the OE set up you can seal/plug them and should be good to go.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Some guys use high temp epoxy like this: HighHeat Epoxy Putty | J-B Weld

I'm fortunate in that a previous owner of my GTO put on an Edelbrock intake with no setup for choke heat for a divorced choke.


----------

